# Bodgery at Its Finest / Worst



## CyriusBrew (5/4/20)

I have plenty of grain, but my mill hopper and base were damaged beyond repair in my last move. So, I was going to order the proper stuff or have Chris @ Banks brewing build a nice hopper / base for me. However, the lock down screwed all of my plans.

Although I am American, I have now lived in NZ long enough to understand the #8 wire mentality.  Bunnings is closed, so I had to use what I could find in my garage to make a hopper & base. Gaze upon these pics of bodgery for a good laugh. (I will likely use some cardboard or laminate to build a slant in the bucket next.)

What are you folks doing during the lockdown?


----------



## Malted Mick (5/4/20)

CB are the kiwi's still using #8 fencing wire? Move with the times and get some cable ties. (zip ties for septics) At least you have some duct tape in the repair to give it bodgery credibility! 

One of my more recent quick fixes to keep my filling indicator vertical. It works, enough said!


----------



## CyriusBrew (5/4/20)

Malted Mick said:


> CB are the kiwi's still using #8 fencing wire? Move with the times and get some cable ties. (zip ties for septics) At least you have some duct tape in the repair to give it bodgery credibility!
> 
> One of my more recent quick fixes to keep my filling indicator vertical. It works, enough said!
> View attachment 117838


That filling indicator is a thing of beauty mate!


----------

